# Tile work Custom showers,floors, Hardwood too!



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello my name is Tom Haworth, and I own a flooring company. We do tile, stone,hardwood,laminate,and custom showers. sales and installation.

All work is top notch because I do it personally,and have the best help anywhere!

Call 850-525-5293

or visit our website www.haworthfloors.com

:usaflag


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

These guys did my entire house with tile and did a great job. Saved so much money iI ended up takin him and his crew fishing for all there help. Great job couldnt be happier.


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

:usaflag


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

:usaflag


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What's your opinion on bamboo vs. laminate?


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

laminate sounds hollow , but is cheap and easy to install.It is great for rental/flip houses,or if you have young children or large dogs. feels kinda flimsy underfoot.

bamboo is more expensive and difficult to install,and the glue is expensive. but is a better long term investment. feels solid underfoot. 

Hope this helps! If you would like some samples/ prices give me a call. Tom 850-525-5293


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

just thought i should post a pic of some of our work


----------

